# Congestive Heart Failure Diagnosis :(



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't have any advice, but I'm really sorry. 

If it helps, my mother had a Papillon that lived many years after a CHF diagnosis.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

That's a worrisome diagnosis, but it can be managed with vasodilators and diuretics. My sister's little mopball Princesa (some kind of insanely adorable small mixed breed that she adored) lived several years under treatment.


----------



## SweetSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't have any experience/advice with this...but I just wanted to say I am so sorry to hear about the diagnosis. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Damamma (Jun 16, 2010)

wow you guys are fast.  

Thanks for the words of encouragement. I do appreciate it. I'm glad to read that some with this diagnosis live long-ish lives. I've read not very nice things and was really upset by them. We're back to the vet on Tuesday of next to have his levels check and possibly tweaked, will ask professional advise from her of course.

When checkin online I've not found this to be terribly common among Goldens. 
Hence my finding this site and looking for some personal experiences.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh God. I'm really sorry and hope that this is something that turns out OK. Did you see a specialist? 

One of my dogs did start showing similar symptoms (heavy drooling, fatigue, coughing, irregular/labored breathing). My vet had the xrays done and saw enough on the scan to make them alarmed. They then sent us to a heart specialist. They did additional scans besides the xrays and did not see enough to alarm them. It was not heart failure or cancer. He was 11 at the time and I believe they saw old age thickening around his heart and bronchitis, or something like that. - So maybe see if you can get a second opinion? Unless it is definitive or your vet is a specialist.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for your boy and you and it sounds like it can be managed with medication.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have had smaller dogs with congestive heart failure but not a golden. My last golden Beau had accelerated heart rate and lived for several years with it. Have you spoken to a canine cardiologist? If not then I would talk to one. This article has some interesting information in it.
http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/congestive-heart-failure-dogs

http://www.dog-health-guide.org/CongestiveHeartFailureinDog.html


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Not familiar with CHFin dogs but am more so in people. 10 years ago they would give you a very dark prognosis but today with advances in medicine it is MUCH better. 
If you have not made an appointment with a board certified veterinarian cardiologist I would do so right away. He would be the one that would be the most up to date with all the advances - nothing against your regular vet but it would be impossible for him to up to date on ALL the advances made in veterinarian medicine.


----------



## Damamma (Jun 16, 2010)

AmbikaGR said:


> Not familiar with CHFin dogs but am more so in people. 10 years ago they would give you a very dark prognosis but today with advances in medicine it is MUCH better.
> If you have not made an appointment with a board certified veterinarian cardiologist I would do so right away. He would be the one that would be the most up to date with all the advances - nothing against your regular vet but it would be impossible for him to up to date on ALL the advances made in veterinarian medicine.


 
I need to find out where or even if there is a cardiologist in our region. Never heard of a veterinarian cardiologist. 

Our Vet has put him on Enapril and Furosemide plus an antibiotic (for 10 days) She has x-rayed him and found that he has an enlarged heart - normal is in the 10 unit range My baby's is 14. And he has fluid in his lungs ( hence the antibiotic) . I'm feeling fairly confident that she does know what she's doing, however I wouldn't be opposed to having a followup with a Cardiologist. 

I must admit that hes better today after only two days on the medication I hear a difference in him. They are hopeful that with medication and monitoring he'll do pretty well. 

Thanks for all the imput, I'm feeling a little better today about the whole situation.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for the diagnosis. It must be so scary. I hope it's manageable and you can have your boy around for many years to come. Welcome to GRF.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Damamma said:


> I need to find out where or even if there is a cardiologist in our region. Never heard of a veterinarian cardiologist.


Here iis a partial list from the ACVIM which is an American organization but recognized in Canada also. Hope one of these is doable for you.

Dr. Eric de MadronAlta Vista Animal HospitalCardiologyOttawaON 
Dr. Sandra L. MinorsMississauga Oakville Vet. Emergency Hosp.CardiologyOakvilleON
Dr. Michael R. O'GradyUniversity of GuelphCardiologyGuelphON
Dr. Lynne O'SullivanUniversity of GuelphCardiologyGuelphON
Dr. Regan M. WilliamsVeterinary Emergency ClinicCardiologyTorontoON


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Damama,
I am so sorry to hear about your baby.
My golden boy Ryder, at 9, started coughing and a chest x-ray showed an enlarged heart.
After extensive tests, we discovered he had Mitral Valve Displaysia.
Like you, we literally went into shock. He had never been sick a day in his life up until that point. I thought he had a cold!
I'm at work right now but once I get home, I'll check his health records. We dealt with the University of Guelph (like Hank - AmbikaGR - noted above).
They were fabulous!!! During his initial consultation, there was 6 team members working with him!!! I would recommend the clinic there to anyone.
We'll keep you and your baby in our thoughts and prayers.
Keep us updated on how your boy is doing.


----------



## Damamma (Jun 16, 2010)

*Update on my Boy*

Well its been a little more then a month and I wanted to give you all a quick update. My boy by all accounts is doing really well. His lungs have cleared and his heart sounds really good says the vet. :crossfing

She'll be monitoring him closely for the next while to ensure that he continues on this path, but so far so good. 

We're back on Friday for a quick checkup and his shots. Hes due and she didn't want to give them to him while we wasn't feeling very well.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a great update! Could you ask your vet if she does titering instead of vaccinating him? At his age, if he has been vaccinated regularly, he should have sufficient antibodies to protect him. I just think with his other health issues it might be better to not add the stress of vaccinations to everything else.


----------



## Damamma (Jun 16, 2010)

What is titering? He's had his vacinations regularily since he was a baby, I'd certainly be interested in finding out about this if its an option. I've been concerened about the stress thats for sure. 

To be honest I didn't know that I had any options.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

My 13 year old eskie was diagnosed with congestive heart failure about 3 years ago. It started with a couhg/gag sound. He has been on heart meds since and is doing well considering. His exercise tolerance has dropped and he coughs frequently especially first thing in the morning. He has been living with this for the past 3 years and still has good qualirty of life. I'm sure it will be the same for your boy. An important thing to remember with this is to ensure that they are not overwight as this will go a long way to ensure he lives a full life.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

That's great news!!!
We'll keep our fingers crossed he continues to do well.
Keep us updated!


----------



## Damamma (Jun 16, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> My 13 year old eskie was diagnosed with congestive heart failure about 3 years ago. It started with a couhg/gag sound. He has been on heart meds since and is doing well considering. His exercise tolerance has dropped and he coughs frequently especially first thing in the morning. He has been living with this for the past 3 years and still has good qualirty of life. I'm sure it will be the same for your boy. An important thing to remember with this is to ensure that they are not overwight as this will go a long way to ensure he lives a full life.


 
Thanks for sharing that Joanne. I've found myself watching him so closely, worried that he's doing too much or not enough. Last night for example, he simply would not jump into the back seat of my truck. I had to physically lift him in, I immediately came home and told my husband, worried that something was wrong, when In fact he was probably just being lazy, I just get so concerned. It makes me feel abit better to hear that others have lived so long and been happy and relatively healthy. 

He's not coughing or gagging at all now, hes swimming, and being his usual "fun police" self with other dogs. I guess I just worry too much about his health now. 

As for his weight, he's doing pretty well, he was overweight (84 lbs) for a while, a complication of his thyroid problem they say. However, hes now weighing in at about 75 lbs and looks wonderful. His Vet was very pleased with that number. 

Now to deal with this vacination issue, thats been brought up. I'm going to do a bit of research today to determine IF he should even have his shot.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Damamma said:


> What is titering? He's had his vacinations regularily since he was a baby, I'd certainly be interested in finding out about this if its an option. I've been concerened about the stress thats for sure.
> 
> To be honest I didn't know that I had any options.


Glad to hear things are looking better!! :wavey:
Titering is where the blood is check to see if the dog's antibodies for certain diseases is high enough that they do not require a booster vaccination. Ask your vet about it, it is more costly to do but it is so much better for the dog.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

The vet stopped giving vacinnations to Gromit since the diagnosis. She said it is more of a senior dog issue though rather than bcause of the heart failure. I am glad that your boy is doing well.


----------



## Damamma (Jun 16, 2010)

I will definately ask about Titering. Thanks for the advice everyone. I do appreciate it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Damamma*

Damamma

Praying for your boy and you!


----------



## delphine herbert (Aug 19, 2016)

9 yr old mainly Golden with congestive heart failure, compromised lungs
+ has huge fluid buildup on sides making her look like she's pregnant with twins. She's on VetMarin, benazepril, and furosemide. Now can no longer jump up on the bed or into the car. Have to monitor her BMs but otherwise she seems happy enough. Belly is so distended that I'm afraid that she'll split open.

Any thoughts?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

The belly fluid can be drained. I think for comfort you should check on that. Is her condition being treated by a veterinary cardiologist? Even though she's on heart meds, it sounds like her condition isn't stable at this point. My thoughts would be to get a 2nd opinion if her vet can't get the fluid buildup under control.


----------

